# What's going on in the south west... RIGHT NOW!



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about going for a beer in queens square after work.

You?


----------



## Iam (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm going home (from work) for some cold medicine and to see some mates.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm squirming on my chair coz I need a piss...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm trying to find things to do that will occupy me for the next ten minutes.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find things to do that will occupy me for the next ten minutes.



I'm trying to stop obsessively posting on Urban.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

I am not in the south-west-I am still in Fleetwood and it is raining   I miss my cat and Bath and I want a beer .I am also very farty


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm trying to stop obsessively posting on Urban.


I'm crap at that


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm filling up the last minutes of the day posting here rather than doing anything productive and will then be cycling in the sunshine to the gym to sweat a bit


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok I'm off for a piss now...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm crap at that



me too.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

We've got 8300 posts, but we're now over 100 posts behind.   

At risk of being hung, drawn and quartered, I have to say for the moment the Welsh have won.   

Unless anyone still has the energy for another demented counter attack, I'm off to do normal things like eat, drink and sleep.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

The battle munkee, but not the war!

Right now, I'm leaving work


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 6, 2006)

i've been a bit busy this afternoon but i'm off home now to sing teddy bear's picnic


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

Waiting to watch the sun go down over the Quay.


----------



## madzone (Apr 6, 2006)

Just finished my tea, having a nice glass of wine and watching the sunset through the window and waiting for my bubble bath to finish running.
Bliss


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Just finished my tea, having a nice glass of wine and watching the sunset through the window and waiting for my bubble bath to finish running.
> Bliss



I'm eating a packet of quavers crisps, and also waiting for a bath to fill, but no bubbles.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

Relaxing and thinking of bed.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> At risk of being hung, drawn and quartered, I have to say for the moment the Welsh have won.




You knows it.


----------



## astral (Apr 6, 2006)

Had a BBQ after work with some friends, some wine, some painkillers and things are finally starting to calm down.

So who's going to the fireworks at the weekend for Brunnel's birthday?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been to the pub this evening, and am now yawning and watching Ravi Shankar on the telly...


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm trying to stop obsessively posting on Urban.




Same here. I really should be going to bed


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 7, 2006)

I arrived at work early today for the first time in months.  Should make up for being late everyday this week


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 7, 2006)

Am going to feed the dog and put the washing on the line while the weather is still okay.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I've been to the pub this evening, and am now yawning and watching Ravi Shankar on the telly...




i didn't know he was on. was it a concert ?


----------



## madzone (Apr 7, 2006)

Am going to spend most of the day dyeing 


A kind urbanite sent me a large box of unwanted natural dyes and some of them are bubbling away in a witchy styleeeeee as we speak


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 7, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i didn't know he was on. was it a concert ?



It was part of that Concert For Bangladesh.  I think BBC4 were showing it as part of their 1973 retrospective.  

The footage of Ravi Shankar was wonderful, but I switched off after that (-when I saw Ringo heading for the stage)...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 7, 2006)

Right now, I'm having a fart.  Well, I've just finished, but you get the idea.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm having a fart.  Well, I've just finished, but you get the idea.



This question is begging to be asked...

Do you fart in fractions or whole numbers?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This question is begging to be asked...
> 
> Do you fart in fractions or whole numbers?


It was full blown, but with a few after rumbles.

Right now, I'm polishing of a cuppa and thinking about going for a dump.  Ahh.  The high pressure world of software engineering.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It was full blown, but with a few after rumbles.
> 
> Right now, I'm polishing of a cuppa and thinking about going for a dump.  Ahh.  The high pressure world of software engineering.



That really is too much information.

The civilized-high-tech-software-engineers answer should have been.

"I fart in both fractions and whole numbers Mr unit. In this instance I began with the number 10, and then reduced my output steadily down to zero with a few after-fractions to complete the process."

*munkeeunit holds his nose and walks off thoroughly disgusted*


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> A kind urbanite sent me a large box of unwanted natural dyes and some of them are bubbling away in a witchy styleeeeee as we speak


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 8, 2006)

Right now, I'm...

...trying to wind down after an usually joyful evening.  (-This being the West Country, this joy was _[of course]_ achieved with the aid of scrumpy and The Wurzels.  ) 

Watching _'Curb...'_ now, after which I'll be off to bed and maybe read for a while.

Hopefully up and out early tomorrow morning, to hand-deliver a home-made birthday present for a friend.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Hopefully up and out early tomorrow morning, to hand-deliver a home-made birthday present for a friend.




*WAKEY WAKEY!*  

Awwwww yer shooooooooooooooow shweeeeeeeeeeet, a hand made pressy...what is it? what is it? I'm sure they will love it!

Right now I am mostly getting ready for early jaunt to asdals wiv the big man ( mummy and daddy bombscare are visiting later to see sus bridge get set alight ).


I need a weeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2006)

eh?

I can't make the 'wakey' wakey' thing any bigger...i'm closing the tags in preview and they appear to be there but it wont get any bigger?   

WTF?  Tha's not gonna wake mister Sunspots is it....I'll try again...

*WAKEY WAKEY!*


AH THATS BETTTER...OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS I mean...ooooops!   


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh really need a we.........


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2006)

Right now, I'm trying to decide if I should go down to the wine vaults and watch the doubtful guest...  

I expect I will.


----------



## madzone (Apr 8, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

>


I didn't know you were taking pictures when we met, Rowan


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, you looked so engrossed in that cauldron that I didn't like to disturb you


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

Anything nice happening in the south west at the moment. I miss it


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

Apart from being inundated by old posts, you mean?


----------



## Iam (Apr 9, 2006)

Post-pub smokery.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Awwwww yer shooooooooooooooow shweeeeeeeeeeet, a hand made pressy...what is it? what is it? I'm sure they will love it!



Sorry, can't talk about it.   

-I've sold the patent rights to Ann Summers.  Confidentiality clause, etc...


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Apart from being inundated by old posts, you mean?


they're not old, they're just ripening


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm leaving work and heading for the PuB!


----------

